# Advice please :)



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

OK so I recently upgraded my betta to his 5g tank...and I've been playing with the idea of adding some live plants other than his moss ball...Truth be told, plants scare the crap outa me...God knows they never fare well in my care....but I've never tried aquatic plants....and I'm willing to give it a go....nothing crazy...just a few...


My tank kit came with a 9W florescent 6500k bulb, it's pretty bright but there will be no natural light getting to my tank where it's placed.

So question #1 ...is this adequate enough lighting and if so, what kind of plants would do well with it?

I've seen them advertised as low, moderate or high light...but I honestly haven't the slightest clue as to what kind of light my set up gives lol.

Question #2 Plant ferts...The only occupant is currently my betta...is his tiny bioload enough to feed the plants (again maybe 3 varieties at most) or would I require some kind of fertilizer? Of course I want the plants to do well...but I also don't want an overload of nutrients left over that would likely cause an algae problem (or so I've read lol). OR for a lightly planted tank would getting him a tankmate snail or two be a better choice? OR BOTH...you tell me!

Question #3 (sorry guys but you're dealing with an ignoramus here! :lol: ) If I do go the tankmate route...is vacuuming the gravel weekly still recommended...wouldn't that get rid of the snail's and plant's 'food'...or should I feed him a little something extra recommended by the pet shop?

OK...I think that's everything for now...LOL Thanks guys!!!! Oh by the way...the substrate is just plain white gravel....as stated the tank is new and of course uncycled...haven't found a proper filter baffle yet and I'm considering leaving it unfiltered and just monitoring the water hoping the plants will help out a little in that dept....we'll see, cuz I really would prefer a filter....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

mermaid77 said:


> OK so I recently upgraded my betta to his 5g tank...and I've been playing with the idea of adding some live plants other than his moss ball...Truth be told, plants scare the crap outa me...God knows they never fare well in my care....but I've never tried aquatic plants....and I'm willing to give it a go....nothing crazy...just a few...
> *Don't worry, I have murdered every terrestrial plant I have ever looked at, but for the most part my aquatic plants thrive. After all, you never have to remember to water them. *
> 
> 
> ...


The plants will indeed.  If you can't find/build a baffle, try just getting a sponge filter.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bombalurina THANKS SO MUCH!!!! I was so hoping that Anacharis and Anubias would be OK for my lighting...I really appreciate you taking the time answering my questions!!!:-D Sponge filter eh...? Hmmm....definitely gonna look into that...my betta HATED the current filter...but he loves resting under it shut off LOL...spends a lot of time there actually!

Here he is in his still plain looking new home...See what I mean? LOL


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of non-natural tanks, for the most part, but I don't think it looks plain at all.  I love the lush look of those big silk plants.

Tip: black sand or gravel would make that gorgeous red betta really pop.  It also makes plants look greener.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks and tip noted! I was torn whether I'd get white or black gravel to begin with...I'm going for a full change of scenery once I get the plants! To be honest I'm not a big fan of the fake look either...lol I've been admiring all the pics posted on here of everyone's NPT's....GORGEOUS!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd get black sand. It looks very natural and makes your betta stand out.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh I do love the look of sand...however I just have one newbie concern. When I performed the first vacuuming with the gravel, I notice it suctioned up a lot of the smaller gravel bits...isn't it much more of a hassle when it comes to vacuuming sand...? I would assume a lot would get suctioned through...or doesn't it?

Thanks


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's quite different from looking after gravel. With gravel, you dig the siphon right in. With sand, you just hover over the top of it. You do get a small amount of sand, but it separates easily from the dirt in the bucket, so once you rinse it you can tip it right back in.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Got it! I appreciate the input! Thanks!


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

And your light: 6500 K is absolutely perfect! That is the color temp (in kelvin) that u want to grow plants successfully... It would still only be for "low-light" plants tho (u would need High-Output T-5 fluorescents ~T5 HO Lights~ for "high-light" plants, just fyi)  

Ooh, and post pics when u have it all set/planted up!!  Good Luck!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I certainly will!!!! I feel like a little kid, I'm so excited about it! lol I'm spoiling this fish rotten and I don't even wanna keep tabs on how much I'm spending because I'd probably be in a state of shock at how much $5,$10,$20 here and there have added up to by now! :shock:

I took a ride to Petco tonight and decided to go with the black gravel...just seems easier to me for some reason... Picked him up one of those floating logs since he'll be losing his favorite rest spot under the filter by either running it or doing away with it all together, a leaf hammock (already removed the metal wire -thanks for the heads up- love this forum!) Had a heck of a time picking out nice ornaments though....what the heck's up with all those sharp edges on them?!!!! Do they want to filet the fish or what?:roll:
Ordered my plants form Mikeswetpets and got Anacharis, Anubias Nana, Java Fern and a Cryptocoryne Lutea (hope I didn't overdo it for a first timer :/). Also ordered some Flourish and...I can't wait til I can start setting up!

One more question. QTing the plants...uh... I just put them in regular untreated tap water for two weeks and do water changes....or...is less time OK if I don't notice any parasites? Anything in particular I should watch out for other than that? I'm afraid I'll kill 'em before they make it to the tank but needless to say I'm more worried about harming my fish. I read somewhere on here that Mikeswetpets treats them for snails so I hope at least that won't be a problem...:S


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Put them in dechlorinated water, as you would a fish.  Make sure you have a light on them, and it is best to keep them at the same temperature they'll be in once they go in the main tank. 

Alternatively, you can wash them in a potassium permanganate solution, if you can get it.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Once again THANK YOU! You've been most helpful!


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

R u happy with mikeswetpets? I was just thinking about ordering from him!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

The plants are due to be delivered today so I'll let ya know! 
I decided to purchase from him because he had pretty good feedback on ebay...many people seem to be repeat customers and speak highly of the quality of his plants Great communication from his part, got back to me quickly, and very fast shipment.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

UPDATE: Got 'em!  They seem pretty healthy for the time being lol. A couple of leaves on the Anubias appear partially eaten...but that's about it...
I'm a little concerned about the Crypt Lutea...he had it listed as a low light, however, I read it requires moderate to high light on another site...:-?


Question: I'm terrible with measurements...Flourish gives directions to use 5ml or a capful/60 gallons...so...how much should I use in my 5 gal, which taking into account the substrate ( btw had a change of heart and ended up going with the black sand instead - looks really nice, but OMG what a pain to rinse!!!!!!!!!! ) and decor, is probably closer to 4 gal in the end...
Maybe a couple of drops per gallon...?

Thanks


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

OK...just found a snail...so I don't believe what I read about him pre-treating must be too accurate...:roll: Unless it was one die hard little guy...
Just thought I'd let ya know...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you get hold of a 1ml syringe from a vet or chemist? 0.1ml will be enough for your tank. 

I've had some hardy little snails in the past. I've got one in the hospital tank that has just survived ten days of salt and a bunch of medications before that that should have killed him dead. If anything, he's grown.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!  But...oy...a syringe will be extremely difficult to come by...perhaps just one drop will be close enough for the entire tank...though I doubt it... :S


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

No, a drop will do the trick.  0.1ml is not a lot.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

UPDATE!
OK so here is my very first PLANTED tank wohoooo! I went ahead and did the PP dip...goodness since I've had Inuyasha I feel like I'm back in Chemistry class lol, and here they are...all are doing well with the 'possible' exception of the Crypt Lutea...it just seems like it's hanging on for the moment... I did have to trim off a couple of external leaves that had begun to deteriorate...but the center ones are still green...keeping fingers crossed!
The Anacharis is sending out new shoots left and right, the anubias unfurled a brand new leaf! Yay! That one's my favorite! The Java fern is nice and green, but it's still not doing much of anything, however, GREEN IS GOOD! lol


Thanks again for all your help and wisdom Bombalurina! )))


What does everyone think? I'm definitely open to constructive criticism  I was hoping to go for an Asian theme to fit Inuyasha's name, however none of the decor I came across seemed betta safe to me...too many sharp edges...so I finally settled for the Greek/Roman ruins...All in all, not too shabby for a first timer and Inuyasha definitely did some 'movin' on up' from his store cup, to his 1,5g, to now this!!!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks very beautiful! I love it!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Awww Thanks Tabbie!


----------

